# Patent: A New Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS Optical Formula Referenced



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2018)

```
<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/canon-ef-lenses-rumours-and-news/">Northlight</a> has uncovered a lot of <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180095242">new lens patents from the USPTO</a>, some of the more interesting ones include new glass types for various long lenses, including an example for a new EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS. A lens <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/a-new-ef-70-200mm-f-2-8l-is-iii-still-a-possibility-in-2018-cr1/">we think still has a chance at coming later this year</a>.</p>
<p>This patent centers around the use of glass with high dispersion and negative anomalous dispersion.</p>
<p>Just a reminder, expect to see the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/the-canon-ef-70-200mm-f-4l-is-ii-is-coming-in-april-cr3/">EF 70-200mm f/4L IS II to be announced this month</a>.</p>
<p>A bunch of other optical formulas for long lenses, including an EF 400mm f/2.8L IS are <a href="http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?PageNum=0&docid=20180095242">included in this patent application</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Cochese (Apr 5, 2018)

Awww man, and I just purchased the 70-200 2.8 II. Guess I'll just throw this in the trash now since it's no longer good.


----------



## keithcooper (Apr 5, 2018)

Cochese said:


> Awww man, and I just purchased the 70-200 2.8 II. Guess I'll just throw this in the trash now since it's no longer good.


You're safe for a while - they are only patent _applications_ ;-)


----------



## Cochese (Apr 5, 2018)

keithcooper said:


> Cochese said:
> 
> 
> > Awww man, and I just purchased the 70-200 2.8 II. Guess I'll just throw this in the trash now since it's no longer good.
> ...



Oh phew, good. For a minute there, I thought my lens was going to become obsolete.


----------



## ethanz (Apr 6, 2018)

Cochese said:


> keithcooper said:
> 
> 
> > Cochese said:
> ...



 ;D


----------



## Lucidmike78 (Apr 6, 2018)

Cochese said:


> Awww man, and I just purchased the 70-200 2.8 II. Guess I'll just throw this in the trash now since it's no longer good.



LOL. Just got mine less than 48 hours ago after wanting it for 2 years. And this is the first thing I see.


----------



## Cochese (Apr 6, 2018)

Lucidmike78 said:


> Cochese said:
> 
> 
> > Awww man, and I just purchased the 70-200 2.8 II. Guess I'll just throw this in the trash now since it's no longer good.
> ...



Yeah, seriously. I was waiting a couple of years, mostly because lack of funds. A recent major raise and credit limit shot up nearly $10k on my main card, so I figured, why not!? I rent it a lot, anyway. I found a mint copy, used for $1500. Perfect condition, not a mark on it.


----------



## RGF (Apr 7, 2018)

Cochese said:


> Lucidmike78 said:
> 
> 
> > Cochese said:
> ...



I better start savings - this new beauty looks to top $3000


----------



## gmon750 (Apr 7, 2018)

Cochese said:


> Awww man, and I just purchased the 70-200 2.8 II. Guess I'll just throw this in the trash now since it's no longer good.



That's what the Sony fanboys think after a new Sony a-whatever camera is introduced every six weeks.


----------



## AuroraChaserDoug (Apr 8, 2018)

RGF said:


> Cochese said:
> 
> 
> > Lucidmike78 said:
> ...



How is this optical formula different than the current 70-200 f2.8 IS?


----------



## melgross (Apr 8, 2018)

AuroraChaserDoug said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Cochese said:
> ...



Apparently, from the “article”, newer glass, which then required a new design to accommodate it. I imagine that they’re also looking at the latest Nikon glass, and want to surpass it, as that lens is noticably better than the previous one.

As far as how much it will cost, you can’t tell from looking at the pictures of the design of the elements. It might cost a bit more, and it may not. But I can’t see them raising the price by another 25%.


----------



## Cochese (Apr 8, 2018)

melgross said:


> AuroraChaserDoug said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...



This is, the previous Nikon 70-200 had a lot of issues to be improved upon. Aside from not being quite as sharp as the Canon equivalent, it had a significant focus breathing problem.


----------



## Ah-Keong (Apr 9, 2018)

Wow!

I just got the 70-200mm f/2,8L IS mark II like 4 months ago after saving for so looooooong!

Thanks Canon!


----------



## Canoneer (Apr 9, 2018)

The 70-200mm f/2.8 mk II just came out in 2010, and is still one of the best (if the _the_ best) 70-200 lenses available. Why a refresh so soon? The only improvement I can think of would be the addition of DO technology to cut the weight in half. Or maybe Nano USM???


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 20, 2018)

I purchased the EF 70-200mm f2.8L IS II USM lens last year and we have several rental copies. The lens is great for portraits but its not perfect. Close focus at 70mm it can exhibit chromatic abberations that are noticeable particularly on dark material edges. I see this particularly when using it in combination with the 5DS so I'm not surprised they want to improve it.


----------

